# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Kult und kein bisschen mehr
[youtube:imshw4p0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr6GyinkWr0&feature=related[/youtube:imshw4p0]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:3d9fwowp]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs[/youtube:3d9fwowp]

----------

Hier würde Sugardaddy nicht auffallen................

[youtube:33lij44l]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fcjc9TCEjw[/youtube:33lij44l]

----------

Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung..................  :cool:  

[youtube:1mxlicrz]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LXIyCcCYyI&feature=related[/youtube:1mxlicrz]

----------


## Mr Mo

Da rollen sich bei mir die Fußnägel auf !

Jetzt kann ich net mal mehr Smilies einfügen.
Wassn los hier?

----------


## Enrico

Keine Ahnung Mo, von hier aus ist alles richtig. Lösch mal den Cache und schau dann nochmal.

----------


## Mr Mo

@Enrico
hab den Cache gelöscht, jetzt gehts wieder, Danke !   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...extra für Phommel rausgesucht 

[youtube:20odqjy6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yNeyVCcCGA[/youtube:20odqjy6]


und dieses Herz zerreissende Stück



[youtube:20odqjy6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnigJbY_n2E[/youtube:20odqjy6]


das reicht aber, oder   ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung..................  
> 
> [youtube:3sxgwcos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LXIyCcCYyI&feature=related[/youtube:3sxgwcos]


Ogottogottogott ... von wann ist denn das?   ::  

Und ich hab gedacht, die Righteous Brothers hätten sich das selber ausgedacht:  :: 
[youtube:3sxgwcos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw[/youtube:3sxgwcos]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:21gtb4g9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWY4_GyLufI[/youtube:21gtb4g9]

----------


## Robert

[youtube:x2ffo7n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylLCYbySTqg[/youtube:x2ffo7n4]

----------


## walter

So jetzt kommts ........

[youtube:2z3y3q14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8YiW4-e9cU[/youtube:2z3y3q14]

----------

Swiss Culture Extreme from 1941  ::  

[youtube:2m7squl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdaeFuEXY4E[/youtube:2m7squl0]

----------


## schiene

gehört ja auch irgendwie mit dazu.......  ::   ::  
[youtube:3mfd2o69]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2SBOaBi_Hk[/youtube:3mfd2o69]

----------

Dieser Stechschritt hat schon was.......   :cool:

----------


## schiene

irgendwie isser ja auch Kult der Heino
[youtube:22bjltqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLQk3YrJ5e8[/youtube:22bjltqo]

----------


## Greenhorn

> irgendwie isser ja auch Kult der Heino
> [youtube:ryqidr1x]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLQk3YrJ5e8[/youtube:ryqidr1x]


Der scheint die gleichen Aerzte wie Michael Jackson zu haben, oder ist das schon sein Enkel, mit seiner alten Peruecke??  ::

----------


## schiene

[youtube:20wzj5gq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA1-PDpAvlU[/youtube:20wzj5gq]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:32n1260p]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd0psJaQNiY[/youtube:32n1260p]

----------


## schiene

böses Lied  ::  

[youtube:3dvpwhph]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar38aSgyzpk[/youtube:3dvpwhph]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:3snk3o8r]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj8Vrqeiqqc[/youtube:3snk3o8r]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:36wcclbq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_eiF773pdA[/youtube:36wcclbq]

----------


## Robert

Dann fehlt eins aber auch noch, Klasse variiert!

[youtube:1hhxqlbx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rksn5u5Rvow[/youtube:1hhxqlbx]


Gibts das eigentlich auch in Thailand?   ::

----------


## walter

*Aber mich* gibts nur einmal für dich. 
Schon der Gedanke daß du mich einmal verlieren könnst, 
daß mich ne andere éinmal ihr eigen nennt, 
der macht dich traurig weil ich für dich die Erfüllung bin.  
Denn was wäre ein Leben für dich ohne mich
......du alte Sau.......
jetzt weiterschunkeln

...... Text geht doch so, oder?

[youtube:2ofyqifd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN-VxUC8SaU[/youtube:2ofyqifd]

----------


## walter

Flippers - Der *letzte* Bolero 1995

Das hatten sie damals versprochen und dann doch nicht gehalten.   ::  

[youtube:hg4th3gx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlrZrcdCV_Y[/youtube:hg4th3gx]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das halte ich nich aus   ::

----------


## Robert

> *Aber mich* gibts nur einmal für dich. 
> Schon der Gedanke daß du mich einmal verlieren könnst, 
> daß mich ne andere éinmal ihr eigen nennt, 
> der macht dich traurig weil ich für dich die Erfüllung bin.  
> Denn was wäre ein Leben für dich ohne mich
> ......du alte Sau.......
> jetzt weiterschunkeln
> 
> ...... Text geht doch so, oder?


Habe aus versehen das Video gestartet, wer befreit meine Lautsprecher jetzt von dem Schmalz, 
der da rausgequollen kam?   ::

----------


## schiene

Flippers sind absolute Komerzschei....

----------


## walter

Also Schiene, wohl schlechten Geschmack?
Das u.a. ist das Gute.Nacht-Lied von Lalita.

Mein Favorit

[youtube:1wr8pk5n]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3SYiaNRJVM[/youtube:1wr8pk5n]

----------


## walter

> Habe aus versehen das Video gestartet, wer befreit meine Lautsprecher jetzt von dem Schmalz, 
> der da rausgequollen kam?


Was du hast keine Bad- oder Poollautsprecher?   ::

----------


## schiene

> Also Schiene, wohl schlechten Geschmack?


über Geschmack läßt sich streiten....nur mit mir nicht  ::

----------


## Robert

*Er* darf dann aber auch nicht fehlen...

[youtube:1i9nl82v]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY_tX4N220I[/youtube:1i9nl82v]

----------


## Robert

Und sowas muß auch sein

[youtube:1sgmzmgr]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLbOBoa8vD8[/youtube:1sgmzmgr]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:12mwsaah]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSYblBKZ75Y&feature=related[/youtube:12mwsaah]

und natürlich der blonde Hans

[youtube:12mwsaah]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9uWtuMzj5Q&feature=related[/youtube:12mwsaah]

[youtube:12mwsaah]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjjE15ClLgw[/youtube:12mwsaah]

----------

Bin wieder auf etwas ganz Gruseliges gestoßen.........

[youtube:9sl9fssq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LEbkcQMdOY&feature=related[/youtube:9sl9fssq]


P.S.

Erkennt jemand das Mädchen in der senffarbenen Bluse ?

----------


## isaanfan

Danke, Anke!

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

alte Soldatenlieder sehr schön vorgetragen!!Hat was!!!

[youtube:26uf517s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKUaqyYxdOk[/youtube:26uf517s]

[youtube:26uf517s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHwVHQJDQao&feature=related[/youtube:26uf517s]

[youtube:26uf517s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoX-6oxWlas&feature=related[/youtube:26uf517s]

----------

